# Hasselblad Your Ride



## amolitor (Jul 28, 2013)

Re-imagine your camera(s) the Hasselblad way! With the Lunar, and now the Stellar, the world is wide open. Practice your product photography and woordworking skills in one.

Here is the Hasselblad GALACTICON, based on a tried and true Sinar platform. Just $47,000 (tripod and lens not included):


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2013)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2013)

http://press.hassle-blad.con/press-releases/2013/2013-07-25_hassle-blad-nebula.aspx


*Are you ready to be cold-cocked by Nebula?*
*
The world has never seen a DSLR quite like this before.*
Iconic Sweden-based manufacturer Hassle-blad, whose world famous cameras were taken to the moon by US astronauts back in the Sixties, and whose top quality products are prized by many of the world's greatest professional photographers, is all set for another major launch the Nebula. The new Nebula is a unique camera aimed at people who only want the status of a genuine wooden-gripped, older generation Nikon professional camera fitted with a dorky wooden gripping surface and cheesy nameplate.. The Nebula is set to wow amateur enthusiasts and consumers who love to take average photographs.


With its own unique expression of style and dubious image quality - Nebula is set for take-off around the globe at top stores like Harrods in the UK, Lane Crawford's in Hong Kong and China and Willoughby's Camera in Fifth Avenue, New York, later this summer.

*So what's so special about this new camera?*

Dr. Larry Hansen, Hassle-blad's Chairman and CEO explains: "The world has never seen a blatant money-grab like this before. The Hassle-blad brand has always been about highest quality and distinctive style and we've created Nebula as a work of art capture device that you can simply point and shoot to acquire pictures. It is available in six exotic wooden handle options - including walnut, cedar, paddock, balsa, driftwood, and briar root-with every hand-grip meticulously carved from real wood and fashioned by our experts."


He adds: "With Nebula, we have a camera that is heavy, and can double as a weapon in sketchy neighborhoods on any continent!"


Nebula's advanced 2005-era technology, combined with the magnificence of NIKKOR lenses, takes care of any photo situation. Our average sensor enables the user to capture light and reproduce every scene in decent, 12 megapixel detail.


The brand new Nebula camera has a price tag of 6,480 Euros (excluding tax), and offers SLR-like handling with a full range of controls for those photographers who want more technical involvement with their image capture.


Nebula is Hassle-blad's third and arguably most-desperate, ridiculous foray into the consumer photographic marketplace. Earlier this year the manufacturer of the world's most advanced medium format camera system launched Lunar - an acclaimed revolution in consumer camera design. Stellar was the follow-up camera in an ongoing programme of product launches targeting the lifestyle/luxury sector. Nebula is the logical conclusion of this desperate, money-grabbing, pathetic marketing pipedream.


Adds Dr. Mock Hansen-Jivein'yall: "It has always been my ambition to enable all fans of the iconic Hassle-blad brand to have an opportunity to own one of our cameras. Now discerning enthusiasts of beautiful design, ergonomics and advanced camera technology have real choices.This has a real wooden grip! Wood for God's sake--freakin' WOOD, I tell ya'!"


For more information and a list of dealers/distributors visit: www.hassle-blad.Nebula.con

For cheapskate bastids who can't afford the full cost of a Nebula, Hassle-blad announced the aftermarket Nebula Grip Kit, priced at 1,900 Euro. Inquire at Hassle-blad dealers world-wide.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 28, 2013)

Apple is toast.

*The HassyPhone:*


----------

